
Pentagon Sends Weapons to Fake Federal Agency - lsh123
http://libertyviral.com/pentagon-sends-weapons-to-fake-federal-agency/
======
oblib
Kind of makes one wonder if they'd have ever figured out on their own they did
that.

------
Powerofmene
Not surprising that such a screw up happened but what was surprising was that
they received excess military equipment in less than a week. I did not think
any government office did anything in such a short timeframe.

~~~
lsh123
<sarcasm>One wonders if Amazon Prime is now sub-contracts weapons fulfillment
and delivery for US government.</sarcasm>

~~~
Powerofmene
Unfortunately I am not being sarcastic. I spent many years in executive
service in the state government. Several of those years as the state liaison
to the federal government. I have never seen anything that was very simple get
done in one week.

This is the primary reason I left public service. This move entirely too
slowly.

